# Senority of Piranha-Fury.com



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I joined Piranha-Fury.com when I purchased my first batch of Red Belly Piranha at my local fish store. The year was 2003, and I was very new to aquariums, and especially caring for Piranha. I quickly learned from this site and grew to become the member I am today, after a 3 year bann, which I just completed serving time for.

Thank you to Xenon the president of Piranha-Fury and to all the administrative task force in charge, with honorable mention going to G.G.

Whats your Piranha-Fury.com senority ?

I am member #1017 of 36,473 registered members.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

ha, what did you get banned for? Im faily new to this fourm but not the hobby. As you can see my number, im like 30 something thousand.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> ha, what did you get banned for? Im faily new to this fourm but not the hobby. As you can see my number, im like 30 something thousand.


I got banned for being a real problem for the guys running the site. Basically just don't swear ALOT, or threaten Xenon or the rest of the staff and you probably won't get banned.

UPDATE: I just found out that I am a Candidate for MEMBER of the Month Awards! Please show your support for me and come out and vote on the MOTM poll, it would be greatly appreciated for all the hard work and dedication that I have made to this website and all my fellow members.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Shouldnt't threaten anyone.







Pretty cool, will be fun to celebrate at the 100,000 mark of members.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm yet to get banned and I posted one of the most hated vids ever on this forum.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

please stay on topic DAMN!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

6-May 04
Member No.: 4,218


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Shred Revolution said:


> please stay on topic DAMN!


Hey Shred! Whats been going on? You still have that car? Did you ever find that missing sock?


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

All the member numbers were messed up a few years ago when Xenon did some server changes. You will never know what your true member number is.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

To be honest I joined because my fish nerd friends kept sending me links to this forum and you have to be a member to veiw anything. Now I come back for info. on P's and bull snakes pic thread.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I joined back when I first got my piranha...he directed me to the site cuz i didn't know sh*t about caring for him

And no point in posting my member number or date joined cuz all you have to do is look to the left

Good thread


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

lol i'm a badass b/c my member # is....

OMG +1 to my epeen


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Joined: 4-June 04

Member No.: 4,526

Also made a comment that almost got me banned. But G.G. flexed his big e-muscles and set me in my place I guess. Only here for the Lounge and the Reptile section now, haven't had any p's for a few years now.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

this is the first online forum that i ever joined, and the only one which i have remained as active member. i've only visited the padded room once since joining this site.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Senority dont mean jac....

I was one of the douche bags when I first joined-Just spouting off of the mouth-Conlfilcts everywhere with everyone---One foul mouth etc,etc.....

Now look where I am









Anyhow-
I dont keep track of my stats-


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Senority dont mean jac....
> 
> I was one of the douche bags when I first joined-Just spouting off of the mouth-Conlfilcts everywhere with everyone---One foul mouth etc,etc.....
> 
> ...


member no doesn't mean sh*t for seniority. There's 2 levels of seniority on Pfury, those that can ban you, and those that can just yell at you.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> *There's 2 levels of seniority on Pfury, those that can ban you, and those that can just yell at you.*


haha, agreed. 
this is the only forum im on. i have read others, and i read this one for a bit before joining. 
i tried to become active on another one, but i find i dont like the members as much on other sites. maybe i just didnt try hard enough to get to know them.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ive been here since 2003 and banned once.

is there still a member advisory board? i remember when they first started it, it was a special council of all senior members.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> ive been here since 2003 and banned once.
> 
> *is there still a member advisory board? i remember when they first started it, it was a special council of all senior members.*


no it was a popularity contest, and a joke


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> ive been here since 2003 and banned once.
> 
> is there still a member advisory board? i remember when they first started it, it was a special council of all senior members.


Nope, that was disbanded. They may revisit the idea in the future, but for right now, it's not in effect.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I joined here after having my piranhas for afew months, and like you Shred, I am not a mod yet


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got banned from other forums in the past for using bad language, but thats a different story. I only use P-Fury now.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> I've got banned from other forums in the past for using bad language, but thats a different story. I only use P-Fury now.


Hell-I have been banned from just about them all-

Even this one-I believe on more than one occasion also...

Quality over quantity guys......


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Joined in 2006 and am member No. 13 thousand and something. I have also been banned once before for a couple of months.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

joined in 05, just before AK. haha. never been banned bitches. that's right. mofo's.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

april 2003 mem# 890


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

My seniority is I plow your mother every tuesday, now go do the dishes...

Disclaimer: This is a joke. If you did not know what one was, this is it. If it makes you feel like crying to a mod, Jewels is handing out P-Fury stickers with every complaint.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

member 17


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> I've got banned from other forums in the past for using bad language, but thats a different story. I only use P-Fury now.


Hell-I have been banned from just about them all-

Even this one-I believe on more than one occasion also...

Quality over quantity guys......
[/quote]

I got banned from Aquatic Predators and like 10 of the lame ass fish sites that deal with Betta's and Cichlids. I told the guy from AP that I lived around the corner from an abortion clinic and was feeding my P's aborted featuses which gave my P's there tremendous colour. I can't remember what I did here, it was something to do with adding Xenon and a few of the other mods to AOL and threatening them with violence and just being really annoying. I have no idea why I acted like that. I am just glad that I was able to come back after a long long hiatus. and f*ck that MEMBER NUMBER does matter...

I have changed my behaviour for the better and have been trying to get better at helping people so I might have a chance at becoming a moderator in the future. I KNOW FOR A FACT KNOW that I have a chance since SKIRMISHHHHHHH was a bad asss nooobe for along time talking smack and now he rules was of the Forums up in this biatch


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I think i've been on this site for 5 years, I've got no life. Its entertaining.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I would like to see a list of all the members and the date of last time they made a post


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

psychofish said:


> I would like to see a list of all the members and the date of last time they made a post


you can search the memberlist quite easily, i just did. the original members were xenon and his brother and friends i believe. there are a bunch of others who registered but never posted. probably just wanted to see the mouse feeding. drewbooty is the the only real active member who has been here since it started, along with armac and x-j-x and piranha king.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Member 10,505... was around for a while and very active and then life got busy, but been lurking a bit more lately catching up on stuff and helping some people out who have been PMing me.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

lol funny thread. Whoever said they never been banned, it says banned under their name, hmm.. I joined this site to help others and hang out in the lounge when im not busy.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> lol funny thread. Whoever said they never been banned, it says banned under their name, hmm.. I joined this site to help others and hang out in the lounge when im not busy.


That's because r1 has decided that should be his custom user title.

Before you ask, you need 3,001 posts to get one of those.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

furthering the discussion about custom banners, you'll probably want to get on a post whoring regiment as soon as possible. supplement with mountain dew, and get a decent trainer...i'd say ocellatus will work. if you commit, you can probably turn a competitive, and regular, 60-80 posts per day, with the occasional 100 post days popping up when there's a hot topic...any further info, PM me.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> furthering the discussion about custom banners, you'll probably want to get on a post whoring regiment as soon as possible. supplement with mountain dew, and get a decent trainer...i'd say ocellatus will work. if you commit, you can probably turn a competitive, and regular, 60-80 posts per day, with the occasional 100 post days popping up when there's a hot topic...any further info, PM me.


Why do I get the feeling that a dash is in the offing? LOL.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> furthering the discussion about custom banners, you'll probably want to get on a post whoring regiment as soon as possible. supplement with mountain dew, and get a decent trainer...i'd say ocellatus will work. if you commit, you can probably turn a competitive, and regular, 60-80 posts per day, with the occasional 100 post days popping up when there's a hot topic...any further info, PM me.


for the







love of god, don't encourage the post whoring!!!! ROFL


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Liquid said:


> My seniority is I plow your mother every tuesday, now go do the dishes...
> 
> Disclaimer: This is a joke. If you did not know what one was, this is it. If it makes you feel like crying to a mod, Jewels is handing out P-Fury stickers with every complaint.


That is really f'n funny!!!! "go do the dishes" HA! Sorry --------------









I don't know what member number I am. It's to the left. I have 5 red skulls or something like that.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Damn Armac. Didn't know you were an 'old timer'!







Im #289-2003 i think.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Im a newb here...sooooo....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Boobah said:


> member no doesn't mean sh*t for seniority. There's 2 levels of seniority on Pfury, those that can ban you, and those that can just yell at you.


Actually...that isnt accurate. If the moderators want you banned you get banned. They are included in every decision when it comes to allowing a member back on the forum. Really...you are better off picking a fight with myself or Xenon...then getting in bad with the moderators.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> member no doesn't mean sh*t for seniority. There's 2 levels of seniority on Pfury, those that can ban you, and those that can just yell at you.


Actually...that isnt accurate. If the moderators want you banned you get banned. They are included in every decision when it comes to allowing a member back on the forum. Really...you are better off picking a fight with myself or Xenon...then getting in bad with the moderators.
[/quote]

oh for f*ck sakes...good luck with that !!! they restrict you user status so that when you sign in you get punted to this place called the padded room where you get to plead your case on why you shouldnt be banned or suspended.... Usually Xenon or GG will have sent you a message already indicating that you have been banned or suspended and when it ends.... I am telling you man, just been good because you go through withdrawl from not having access to Piranha Fury.com I made a bunch of other user names trying to get back onto the site...

Piranha Prophet was my origonal user name and than I changed it too SHred Revolution when Piranha Prophet was banned. I even got my IT tech support guy from my internet service provider to come out and try and change the settings on my IP / internet so that I could sneak past the block on my account. For some reason it does no good to re register under a different user name when you are currently under banishment aka suspension because they find out who you are and your new registered user name will end up back in the padded room...especially if you start posting like you did under your previous user name. Somehow GG found out it was Piranha Prophet aka Shred Revolution posting under the account name Dovii and I didnt even make mention of the fact that it was me until I made a written confessional in the Lounge after I pmed Xenon a confession and tried to get him to add me back onto his AOL.

GG or Xenon still won't let me add them on AOL and if I send Xenon a private message he tell me to behave myself. I don't blame him but I really loose control sometimes, especially with guys like above who purposely provoked me and got OFF TOPIC...it makes me want to slash throats and crush bones


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Your kinda crazy.









Im just messing but this thread is out of line.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


> member no doesn't mean sh*t for seniority. There's 2 levels of seniority on Pfury, those that can ban you, and those that can just yell at you.


Actually...that isnt accurate. If the moderators want you banned you get banned. They are included in every decision when it comes to allowing a member back on the forum. Really...you are better off picking a fight with myself or Xenon...then getting in bad with the moderators.
[/quote]

oh for f*ck sakes...good luck with that !!! they restrict you user status so that when you sign in you get punted to this place called the padded room where you get to plead your case on why you shouldnt be banned or suspended.... Usually Xenon or GG will have sent you a message already indicating that you have been banned or suspended and when it ends.... I am telling you man, just been good because you go through withdrawl from not having access to Piranha Fury.com I made a bunch of other user names trying to get back onto the site...

Piranha Prophet was my origonal user name and than I changed it too SHred Revolution when Piranha Prophet was banned. I even got my IT tech support guy from my internet service provider to come out and try and change the settings on my IP / internet so that I could sneak past the block on my account. For some reason it does no good to re register under a different user name when you are currently under banishment aka suspension because they find out who you are and your new registered user name will end up back in the padded room...especially if you start posting like you did under your previous user name. Somehow GG found out it was Piranha Prophet aka Shred Revolution posting under the account name Dovii and I didnt even make mention of the fact that it was me until I made a written confessional in the Lounge after I pmed Xenon a confession and tried to get him to add me back onto his AOL.

GG or Xenon still won't let me add them on AOL and if I send Xenon a private message he tell me to behave myself. I don't blame him but I really loose control sometimes, especially with guys like above who purposely provoked me and got OFF TOPIC...it makes me want to slash throats and crush bones
[/quote]

How bout that Patriot Act eh?? I don't think I like it


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

<~~ Low member #, low post count...haven't had P's in quite a while, but I try to be helpful where I can...mostly I just troll the lounge these days, I guess.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> Your kinda crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SILENCE NOOBE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^^^


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Member 230 here, 30th of January 2003.
I'd say that Piranha Fury has really grown over the years.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 13, 2008)

no clue ... until i post.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

welcome back dude, im surprised i havent been banned yet myself








Group: outcasts
Posts: 7,099
Joined: 26-October 05
From: UN VENT NORDIQUE...... Obviously your not a Golfer
Member No.: 9,705



Grosse Gurke said:


> member no doesn't mean sh*t for seniority. There's 2 levels of seniority on Pfury, those that can ban you, and those that can just yell at you.


Actually...that isnt accurate. If the moderators want you banned you get banned. They are included in every decision when it comes to allowing a member back on the forum. Really...*you are better off picking a fight with myself or Xenon...then getting in bad with the moderators*.
[/quote]

wanna have a go for old times sake GG?























posted at 9:09pm 
edited at 9:05pm


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i am member number 1,051 i used to rely heavily on this site for information on keeping p's, but now i come just for bullsnakes funny picture thread.

anyone remember fido? i remember he got ragged on a lot. kinda like bobme.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well... Joined Dec. 29/03 and was member #2878.

Lots happened since then.

I got into trouble twice... Once for posting pics of the Somalia incident (Black Hawk Down - but real) and some "owned" pic with a guy's balls out on his buddy's head. That second one was funny at the time.

I haven't had any piranha in forever. One day I'll have a nice big tank - at least six feet long - with some super reds or something nice like that. Preferably a tank built into the wall. Just not worth it for me til I can get something big and nice like that. I was always more of a cichlid guy though anyway. And went from having 17 tanks at one time down to my 72 gallon bowfront with my flowerhorn.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

bam

532 march 9 03


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't know what member # I am.

I just know that I was here when some of the old-old school guys weren't moderators yet and there were only 4 moderators, I believe Xenon, GG, Frank and one other. I was here during the days of Fido, Ms. Nat, Innes, Bobme, Judazzz, Nitrofish, etc. I remember some of the banned members and what they got banned for, I remember the bickering and the internet fights, the heated debates. P-Fury back then was like the wild-wild west, everyone for themselves.

EDIT: LoL! I still remember the first thread I posted in...it was a poll thread, "What console system do you use? Xbox, PS2, Nintendo 64"

I believe I started out in either end of 02 or beginning of 03.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

#?
WHen I post I will know.
Been around for quite a few years but didn't post much until about a year ago.
Great site for Multiple aquatic needs.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I don't know what member # I am.
> 
> I just know that I was here when some of the old-old school guys weren't moderators yet and there were only 4 moderators, I believe Xenon, GG, Frank and one other. I was here during the days of Fido, Ms. Nat, Innes, Bobme, Judazzz, Nitrofish, etc. I remember some of the banned members and what they got banned for, I remember the bickering and the internet fights, the heated debates. P-Fury back then was like the wild-wild west, everyone for themselves.
> 
> ...


just so you know

Its pronounced "Ow-Di"

Group: Members
Posts: 5,822
Joined: 31-January 03
From: ...next to your girl!
Member No.: 236.......

and its pronounced "ahh-dee"


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Uh.....

Posts: 2,174
Joined: 21-January 06
Member No.: 10,683


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

lets keep this thread going. XENON I respectfully request that you PIN this thread because of the importantce of it. DOES ANYONE HERE REMEMBER PIRANHAPROPHET!?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

this thread is only important to you. every thread on this site has our posts and join date and member number right when we post, why have a thread where we post that very same info?
with all due respect you should probably get over yourself.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> this thread is only important to you. every thread on this site has our posts and join date and member number right when we post, why have a thread where we post that very same info?
> with all due respect you should probably get over yourself.


haha agreed, your chance of being MOTM=0

shouldn't be called seniority, just be called "who got hooked first"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

joey said:


> just so you know
> 
> and its pronounced "ahh-dee"


No its not. It OW-DEE (not ow as in ouch, but ow as in OWL).









And to the OP, I dont remember Piranha Prophet...I don't think he made a big enough contribution for me to remember....

Speaking of contribution, is that DONATE TO P-FURY thing still happening? I don't believe I've paid my dues yet.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Shred Revolution said:


> lets keep this thread going. XENON I respectfully request that you PIN this thread because of the importantce of it. DOES ANYONE HERE REMEMBER PIRANHAPROPHET!?


What's important about this thread ?? 
Who cares if i joined about 2 years ago and how many posts i made ??? What's the point ?

and you want this to be pinned ?????????

WOW !

and why do you want to know if someone remembers you when you had your old nickname ? Will it make your day ?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

july 06


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this thread isn't important...you want to see a really important thread? go to HOF and look at AQHU...now THAT is important...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

No idea untill I post this.

I came here in search of snakehead info and stayed for the shits n giggles



Moondemon said:


> lets keep this thread going. XENON I respectfully request that you PIN this thread because of the importantce of it. DOES ANYONE HERE REMEMBER PIRANHAPROPHET!?


What's important about this thread ?? 
Who cares if i joined about 2 years ago and how many posts i made ??? What's the point ?

and you want this to be pinned ?????????

WOW !

and why do you want to know if someone remembers you when you had your old nickname ? Will it make your day ?
[/quote]

I think he/she feels unloved


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been involved in a few Hofer threads that didnt make it, one that sticks out was a little spout between me and canada a while back :laugh: 
We had the legendary El twitcho (my favorite Canadian and the grape ape Piranha Dan (whatever his name was) and me thinks Dannyboy on one side and me and a few on the other. Absolute classic, read through it a while back and cracked myself up :laugh: should of made it to hof







..


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

few years ago


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Post- to see member #


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

im pretty important around here since i was the one who singlehandedly started the whole RIP fad.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wow


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> im pretty important around here since i was the one who singlehandedly started the whole RIP fad.


/end thread.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> im pretty important around here since i was the one who singlehandedly started the whole RIP fad.


/end thread.
[/quote]


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

:rasp::rasp::rasp::rasp::rasp::rasp:

please don't end the thread Xenon.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> im pretty important around here since i was the one who singlehandedly started the whole RIP fad.


/end thread.
[/quote]








[/quote]

/sees your








/raises you a


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

<-----------------


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nice manueli avatar?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Am I in AQHU???


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Nick G said:


> this thread is only important to you. every thread on this site has our posts and join date and member number right when we post, why have a thread where we post that very same info?
> with all due respect you should probably get over yourself.


We need to stick to the quality threads..............

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=175853&hl=

a real wiener


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

armac said:


> this thread is only important to you. every thread on this site has our posts and join date and member number right when we post, why have a thread where we post that very same info?
> with all due respect you should probably get over yourself.


We need to stick to the quality threads..............

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=175853&hl=

a real wiener
[/quote]

Low and behold!

Armac's 1,790th positive and highly contributional post!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Low and behold this thread is badly derailed by those who refuse to be imprisoned by the will of its creator! PLEASE STAY ON TOPIC. Have you been banned. and what is your member number and join date, what led you to Piranha Fury!!!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I mean yea being one of the founding people would be really cool.. But who cares about post counts and that stuff?? I dont keep track of anything like that. None of those numbers mean anything to me at all. Im here to learn about these amazing preditors and try to help other people that need help. I have had many people help me and i give my thanks to them. Just because someone has a ton of posts doesnt mean that they know more about a P then someone else doesnt have any posts whatsoever. All you have to do is go into the A quick heads up topic and you can have atlest 100 posts per day. So what does that really matter?? Not trying to pick a fight or anything just stating my opinion...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

armac said:


> this thread is only important to you. every thread on this site has our posts and join date and member number right when we post, why have a thread where we post that very same info?
> with all due respect you should probably get over yourself.


We need to stick to the quality threads..............

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=175853&hl=

a real wiener
[/quote]
difference btw my pointless thread and this one is that
i never asked to have mine pinned, i just let mine die. 
and if you going to bring up pointless threads i started, the penguin one was way more pointless.

doosh


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Senority dont mean jac....
> 
> I *was* one of the douche bags when I first joined-Just spouting off of the mouth-Conlfilcts everywhere with everyone---One foul mouth etc,etc.....


Was??? you mean still are with your fancy photography and knife/cigar shop!










I'm member 309, found this site through another site called predatoryfish at the time. I personally liked piranhas better and when I started my internship I had alot of extra time. Next thing you know I'm addicted.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Piranha_man said:


> this thread is only important to you. every thread on this site has our posts and join date and member number right when we post, why have a thread where we post that very same info?
> with all due respect you should probably get over yourself.


We need to stick to the quality threads..............

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=175853&hl=

a real wiener
[/quote]

Low and behold!

Armac's 1,790th positive and highly contributional post!








[/quote]

Hi PMan, you going to claim this post from yesterday or will you deny it today and say you were drunk on absinthe?









I notice you have a habit of claiming you are drunk when a thread gets away from you.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I've bee around since July of 1981. Old school. Used a coal powered MAC.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The member numbers were jacked up in the Ikonboard to InvisionBoard conversion so that is not a measure of seniority.. Join Date is still accurate though.

Im #1


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> The member numbers were jacked up in the Ikonboard to InvisionBoard conversion so that is not a measure of seniority.. Join Date is still accurate though.
> 
> Im #1


Xenon, do you do this as a full time job?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Shred Revolution said:


> The member numbers were jacked up in the Ikonboard to InvisionBoard conversion so that is not a measure of seniority.. Join Date is still accurate though.
> 
> Im #1


Xenon, do you do this as a full time job?
[/quote]

hell yeah, you wish you made as much money as xenon does from this sight. You did know everyone who is an OG and has never gotten in trouble gets a check twice a year, didn't you?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> *I've bee around since July of 1981. * Old school. Used a coal powered MAC.


may of 81 here.
youngin


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Boobah said:


> Xenon, do you do this as a full time job?


hell yeah, you wish you made as much money as xenon does from this sight. You did know everyone who is an OG and has never gotten in trouble gets a check twice a year, didn't you?
[/quote]

Yup. For being trouble free, I've gotten quite a few checks over the past 5 years...paid off all my mistresses and their sisters.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Xenon, do you do this as a full time job?


hell yeah, you wish you made as much money as xenon does from this sight. You did know everyone who is an OG and has never gotten in trouble gets a check twice a year, didn't you?
[/quote]

Yup. For being trouble free, I've gotten quite a few checks over the past 5 years...paid off all my mistresses and their sisters.








[/quote]

it's pretty nice for me. i mean it covers my drinking habit and a bag of weed occasionally, so i definitely appreciate it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> this thread is only important to you. every thread on this site has our posts and join date and member number right when we post, why have a thread where we post that very same info?
> with all due respect you should probably get over yourself.


We need to stick to the quality threads..............

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=175853&hl=

a real wiener
[/quote]
you still need help


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you older members need to be ****-dogged aka corn-holed...


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Xenon, do you do this as a full time job?


hell yeah, you wish you made as much money as xenon does from this sight. You did know everyone who is an OG and has never gotten in trouble gets a check twice a year, didn't you?
[/quote]

Yup. For being trouble free, I've gotten quite a few checks over the past 5 years...paid off all my mistresses and their sisters.








[/quote]
they must have lost my address or GG's spending it at the senior citizen strip clubs


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

beercandan said:


> Xenon, do you do this as a full time job?


hell yeah, you wish you made as much money as xenon does from this sight. You did know everyone who is an OG and has never gotten in trouble gets a check twice a year, didn't you?
[/quote]

Yup. For being trouble free, I've gotten quite a few checks over the past 5 years...paid off all my mistresses and their sisters.








[/quote]
they must have lost my address or GG's spending it at the senior citizen strip clubs








[/quote]

which reminds me









/waves a dollar


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

self loathing? what you smoking except buddies weed that you nipped from him when he was passed out /


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Drug comments!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

weed dont count. you can get a better buzz at an oxygen bar


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Slytooth13 said:


>


I would like to point out the fact that slytooth has personally emailed me and said that we are friends and that he would like to try and get along with me. But than he posts something like this in the open forum.... he is member number 15000 + this is not beating a dead horse. Sly do you still want to go to the zoo?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

joey said:


> im pretty important around here since i was the one who singlehandedly started the whole RIP fad.


/end thread.
[/quote]
you are flagged for improper use of the term /
[/quote]

*1. It IS how you pronounce it. Ow-dee!*



"Audizine #15 said:


> What i think is the most irritating, is when people pronounce Audi incorrectly. They'll say, oh that's a nice ahh-dee you've got.
> It's ow-dee god damn it. I hate when people say it wrong, I always want to correct them but i just keep my mouth shut





"Audizine #27 said:


> Just don't pronounce Audi like "Aw-dee", and you should be fine...I hate that...





"Audizine #30 said:


> Personally I am one of those that say Awdee. (Sorry dont want to offend anyone) I do know that its supposed to be Owdee. I guess it just sounds better to me that way





"Audizine #38 said:


> "Ow-dee" is actually the correct European pronunciation. In Germany, "Au" is pronounced "how"... so essentially it sounds like "Howdy" in German.
> "Aw-dee" is just Americanized/butchered pronunciation


Please reference this site:Proper pronounciation of Audi. Go about 15-post down.

:rasp:

*2. I used it properly!*

/ finger into eye
/ gives wet willy to left ear
/ farts into wind
/ which is blowing in the direction of Joey
/ runs
/ hops over a fence

*3. Now stop hating*

/


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

woo-hoo this thread turned into a dictionary thread, i like it better


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

dickhead = EMJAY he is never around anymore...on this site.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

/posts


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

why is this thread still going on ???


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i wonder how many of the real originals actually post here these days.
i joined about 2 months in.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i wonder how many of the real originals actually post here these days.
> i joined about 2 months in.


I think I was around near the beginning of the site. Alot of origonal guys are still here. Wheres Miss Natterri though?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i am a real original


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> i am a real original


so is I; a real REAL original.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im still wondering what the purpose of this thread is?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Nick G said:


> im still wondering what the purpose of this thread is?


to mock civilization


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Nick G said:


> im still wondering what the purpose of this thread is?


To boast someones ego?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nick G said:


> im still wondering what the purpose of this thread is?


the purpose is to see if the old members are still out their


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ICEE said:


> im still wondering what the purpose of this thread is?


the purpose is to see if the old members are still out their
[/quote]
such as this one:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...mp;hl=oldschool ?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Look the # doesnt matter..... its as worthless as the post count

I see ppl with low member # that will tell you a LPS gold fish is the only thing you should feed you P
and post whores that joined last week with 40 B/S posts a day but dont contribute one peice of good info, they
just keep posting sh!t to bump that little number up as if the higher the # the more they know about keeping Ps



> To boast someones ego?


^^^ true story


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

join date and post count are the most important tools we have to gauge a members importance and relevance to the site.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> join date and post count are the most important tools we have to gauge a members importance and relevance to the site.


Really? Because I see guys that have been around 6 months that offer more then some that have been around for years. I guess it all depends on what you see as important to the forum.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> join date and post count are the most important tools we have to gauge a members importance and relevance to the site.


Really? Because I see guys that have been around 6 months that offer more then some that have been around for years. I guess it all depends on what you see as important to the forum.
[/quote]


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> join date and post count are the most important tools we have to gauge a members importance and relevance to the site.


Really? Because I see guys that have been around 6 months that offer more then some that have been around for years. I guess it all depends on what you see as important to the forum.
[/quote]








[/quote]

Don't start a problem for Grosse Gurke. He let me back after 3 years after confering with Xenon. Hes really good at tracking fake accounts too. Somehow after I joined using a fake account when I was still banned, he emailed me asking how it was giong Shred. I was using the user name Sean-on-Steroids or something like that, but somehow he figured out it was me and put me in the padded room.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> join date and post count are the most important tools we have to gauge a members importance and relevance to the site.


Really? Because I see guys that have been around 6 months that offer more then some that have been around for years. I guess it all depends on what you see as important to the forum.
[/quote]








[/quote]

Don't start a problem for Grosse Gurke. He let me back after 3 years after confering with Xenon. Hes really good at tracking fake accounts too. Somehow after I joined using a fake account when I was still banned, he emailed me asking how it was giong Shred. I was using the user name Sean-on-Steroids or something like that, but somehow he figured out it was me and put me in the padded room.
[/quote]
well i was being sarcastic from the beginning, hardly starting problems.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> join date and post count are the most important tools we have to gauge a members importance and relevance to the site.


Really? Because I see guys that have been around 6 months that offer more then some that have been around for years. I guess it all depends on what you see as important to the forum.
[/quote]








[/quote]

Don't start a problem for Grosse Gurke. He let me back after 3 years after confering with Xenon. Hes really good at tracking fake accounts too. Somehow after I joined using a fake account when I was still banned, he emailed me asking how it was giong Shred. I was using the user name Sean-on-Steroids or something like that, but somehow he figured out it was me and put me in the padded room.
[/quote]
well i was being sarcastic from the beginning, hardly starting problems.
[/quote]

7y + 15(4.5) = 88/2

SOLVE THAT ONE MATH ENTHUSIAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

#3928, 4yrs and counting


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

# 587 im a veteran here


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

<---I joined in

<---Member no.

got out of piranha's for 4 of those years as i was moving what seems like every year. Now i'm in er again and i'm not moving anymore!! oooooh here we go!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> join date and post count are the most important tools we have to gauge a members importance and relevance to the site.


Really? Because I see guys that have been around 6 months that offer more then some that have been around for years. I guess it all depends on what you see as important to the forum.
[/quote]








[/quote]

Don't start a problem for Grosse Gurke. He let me back after 3 years after confering with Xenon. Hes really good at tracking fake accounts too. Somehow after I joined using a fake account when I was still banned, he emailed me asking how it was giong Shred. I was using the user name Sean-on-Steroids or something like that, but somehow he figured out it was me and put me in the padded room.
[/quote]
well i was being sarcastic from the beginning, hardly starting problems.
[/quote]

7y + 15(4.5) = 88/2

SOLVE THAT ONE MATH ENTHUSIAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]
-3.36 approximately


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> 7y + 15(4.5) = 88/2
> 
> SOLVE THAT ONE MATH ENTHUSIAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*-3.36 approximately *








[/quote]

Thats what I got.

7y + 67.5 = 44
*67.5 subtracts both sides (44-67.5)
7y=-23.5
*divide 7 to both sides (-23.5/7)

y=3.357


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

so what does 3.36 have to do with anything?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> 7y + 15(4.5) = 88/2
> 
> SOLVE THAT ONE MATH ENTHUSIAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*-3.36 approximately *








[/quote]

Thats what I got.

7y + 67.5 = 44
*67.5 subtracts both sides (44-67.5)
7y=-23.5
*divide 7 to both sides (-23.5/7)

y=*(-)*3.357
[/quote]
fixed

always hated the damn negative signs.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Nick G said:


> 7y + 15(4.5) = 88/2
> 
> SOLVE THAT ONE MATH ENTHUSIAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*-3.36 approximately *








[/quote]

Thats what I got.

7y + 67.5 = 44
*67.5 subtracts both sides (44-67.5)
7y=-23.5
*divide 7 to both sides (-23.5/7)

y=*(-)*3.357
[/quote]
fixed

always hated the damn negative signs.
[/quote]

Thanks bud. I hate those negative signs too...they'd be the reason why my 95 test would turn into a 75% test


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

same.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

mm... now why is there a math problem here ???

This is one weird thread !!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> mm... now why is there a math problem here ???
> 
> This is one weird thread !!


Because the OP is derailing his own thread.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> mm... now why is there a math problem here ???
> 
> This is one weird thread !!


Because the OP is derailing his own thread.
[/quote]
ok, its a math thread now!
hey childawg, i used to read about the reiman (sp) hypothesis. the one to predict the sequence of prime numbers. i have been out of the math game (learning it anyway) for a bit, but im suspecting that it still is unsolved.... right?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i joined the day i discovered this site and i think i've been on it pretty much everyday since. i don't really post very much except to help out noobs. in terms of seniority i don't think member numbers are really a true measure of seniority. i don't know when i joined or what member number i am. what i do know is that i am 24 years old and i grew up in the hobby. my dad has had piranhas since before i was born. and still keeps Ps. and to those members who have been banned. its just the internet. you don't need to use profanity or threaten people.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

philbert said:


> i joined the day i discovered this site and i think i've been on it pretty much everyday since. i don't really post very much except to help out noobs. in terms of seniority i don't think member numbers are really a true measure of seniority. i don't know when i joined or what member number i am. what i do know is that i am 24 years old and i grew up in the hobby. my dad has had piranhas since before i was born. and still keeps Ps. and to those members who have been banned. its just the internet. you don't need to use profanity or threaten people.


Your member # is 16,340
You joined 3/7/07

Just so you know


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

im one of the first 50. my first account, njpiranha, was registered Nov 2002, days after Xenon himself


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

<-----


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

05?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

n3p said:


> 05?


are we supposed to hail you


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

n3p said:


> 05?


well that's what I'm admitting too.


----------

